# Where is SA shops / co.za ?



## gouws.e (21/12/17)

Can anyone tell where I could get hold of BO pods?
Thanks...






Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Raindance (21/12/17)

gouws.e said:


> Can anyone tell where I could get hold of BO pods?
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> ...


Aandiehaas hey.

Regards

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (21/12/17)

gouws.e said:


> Can anyone tell where I could get hold of BO pods?
> Thanks...
> 
> 
> ...



Haven't seen them available in SA. I got mine from Germany.

https://www.intaste.de/en/beginners...specialsOnly=0&minimumPrice=8&maximumPrice=45

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Resistance (24/12/17)

not sure but that looks like the juul pods


----------

